# Cod liver oil



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone ever used this as an attractant?


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

That's one of Da King's secret (not so secret anymore  ) ingredients...of course he never fishes so i have no idea if it works or not  . I've never used any oils for any type of carp baits...would it be used as an additive or as a dip? Seems you could add some other flavors to it to make a good bait/boilie dip.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Freakin traitor cwcarper  .Yes, it is true. I've used cods liver oil for years as an attractive. It is great for cattin. I also used it for chick peas. But as cwcarper so graciously pointed out, DA KING !!! hardly fished this year. But I will return  .By the way, nice to see you post Bill  DA KING !!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep.  ...................................................


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

cod oil is a tad too expensive for cheapskates like me..


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone know where to buy cod oil at?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

The Drug store. Or any Pharmacy dept. in Walmart, Kmart or any store that sells over the counter medications and prescriptions.


----------

